# Why The 26rs



## ali (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi, not really sure this is the right area to post but I'm a newbie and have a question:

Not an Outback owner YET but am totally lovin' this site.....

Saw the 26rs yesterday, verrrrry nice.

Need the 4 bunks, queen and has to be on the lighter side (we have a 5.2 dodge conversion van as our TV)....so found a couple of others which are similar: Coachmen Captiva, Trail-Cruiser - they all look pretty much the same, size-wise and set up-wise, but I like the bike storage option in one of them.

So....those with 26rs, did you look at similar models? What made you go for this one? Also, if you take bikes with, where do you store them?

We're tent campers at the mo and everthing gets packed in the van - zero space for bikes, barely room for the kids actually!

Thanks so much, hope to post back soon and officially say I'm an OUTBACKER!

Ali


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

We got the 26RS for the bunkhouse we upgraded from the 21RS
Which we use also as a changing room
As for the bikes I put a receiver onto the frame behind the back bumper
And carry 4 bikes all the time with no problems so far

Don


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

We got the 26rs on a whim. We called a dealer to see if they could order a hybrid we "really" wanted. Guess what was just traded in for a Raptor. Same price as the hybrid but gently used for 1 year or a total of 3 camping trips. We got the OB and never looked back. Love the bunk house for changing and storage bigger than the hybrid, we have a welded receiver on the rear but still carry the bikes in the truck bed.

Once you go OB you'll never go back.

Bill.


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

When we were looking I think I had 10 trailers with the same bunk house and slide layout. (from memory..... Rookwood roo, trail-vision, k-Z, zeplin, adirondack, Jayco, Starcraft) . When the DW saw the Outback she (therfore we) knew it was the one we liked the best as far as decor goes. When I reserched the other parts I found many used the same running gear so we just went for the Outback. Shortly afterward we found this site which has been wonderful for issues with the trailer and many other camping and towing issues too. So far (11months) we have been very happy with our choice. We have been out about 15 times since we bought it. Even in the winter time.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Ali, Welcome to Outbackers.

The 26RS is a great model. The 4 bunk beds are great for the kids and friends. The bunkhouse doubles nicely as a changing room and the kids can have their own space. I looked at all the other similar brands from Forest River, Roo, Captiva, Trail Cruiser and on and on and always came back to the Outback.

It really didn't have anything to do with this site either. I'm hardly ever on it and don't post much.









Post some specs about your Dodge tow vehicle and make sure you can safely handle the Outback.

Good luck,


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Most of the serious competition emerged since we bought our 26RS. Outbackers sold it for us.

We loved the door where it is: the kids can come in, hit the bathroom and go to bed all without going into the kitchen/dining/bedroom area.

We put the bikes on a Yak rack on the front reciever of our TV.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

action Hi ali action

Welcome to Outbackers! Glad you enjoy our site








I'm sure that once you hear about all the benefits of an Outback, you will have no problems in making a decision!

Take care and keep us posted,
Dawn


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

With the Outback, you get US!

Plus, it's better looking than those other brands.









Mark


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Welcome aboard!

We looked at hybrids, Trail-Cruiser and some traditional aluminum-sided trailers. We threw-out the hybrids, because we couldn't figure out what you'd do with wet tents after camping (leave it set up for a month?). We threw-out the aluminum-sided trailers (Fleetwood, Salem, etc.) because they either had short bunks or no bunks - which required setting up and tearing down every night/morning (converting the dinette, etc.). It came down to a much nicer interior in the Outback, along with all the good information and support available from this site.

Good luck!


----------



## ali (Aug 6, 2006)

mswalt said:


> With the Outback, you get US!
> 
> Plus, it's better looking than those other brands.
> 
> ...


Yep, this group is definitely being verrrrry helpful. I have dh outside measuring the van to post specs in the towing section. The van may not be up to the job, we would be heartbroken.

Took the whole crew tonight to see it, kids are fired up at the prospect of bunks, not a little mat on the tent floor!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

We'll keep our fingers crossed for you action 
It's going to be fine, I just know it!

Dawn


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Hope everything works out for you

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We were close to that trailer, but we had a slide out dinette in our previous Coleman popup, so we really like the extra room.

Love having "the kids room" and easy access to the bathroom from the front door.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

For us it came down to the floorplan and a weight/length suitable for our tow vehicle. I looked at many of the model trailers you mentioned and I always came back to the Outback as being the best combination of features, quality and value. The KZ brand was the next closest and the Gulf Breeze might have been a player if there had been any dealers anywhere near where I live. One of the things that sold me on the Outback was the basic construction. The main frame is an 8 inch I-beam and the front A-frame was almost twice the size of many of the competing models. Take a tape measure with you and check out some of the frame sizes on the other models such as the Fleetwood Orbit. I decided that the extra strength of the frame would help the trailer last longer.

Actually I like to think it was my decision to get the trailer but when DW first saw the Outback 26RS the decision was made. She allowed me to shop around and look at other trailers but they always got a







from her and we ended up with the trailer she wanted when she first saw it.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

That's the one DW wanted.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

j1mfrog said:


> That's the one DW wanted.


Simple...whatever DW wants, DW gets. Dem's da' rules!!


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Love having "the kids room" and easy access to the bathroom from the front door.


You get the easy access to the "kids room" and easy access to the bathroom on the 26RS as well, you just don't have the extra door of the 28.

Ed


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

LarryTheOutback said:


> Love having "the kids room" and easy access to the bathroom from the front door.


You get the easy access to the "kids room" and easy access to the bathroom on the 26RS as well, you just don't have the extra door of the 28.

Ed
[/quote]

I believe the 26RS is also missing the side slide out..right?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Love having "the kids room" and easy access to the bathroom from the front door.


You get the easy access to the "kids room" and easy access to the bathroom on the 26RS as well, you just don't have the extra door of the 28.

Ed
[/quote]

I believe the 26RS is also missing the side slide out..right?
[/quote]

You are right Jim
But to tell you the truth it doesn't bother me that we don't have one

Don


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

We owned a 26RS for two years and loved it. The only reason we upgraded to the 28RSDS was the Dinnette Slide and the additional room that gives you. The Bunkhouse is wonderful and the kids really like having there own room. (and you will like it too) We towed the 26 with a 1/2 Ton Suburban and it did fine here in Texas. If you will be towing in the mountains the Van may not be enough.

If you have to stay with the Van check all the specs carefully because you want to be comfortable and safe when towing. When we purchased the 28 we still had the 1/2 Ton Burb but it was not stable enough for me. We were within specs but it really did not tow the way I felt comfortable.

Here is my recommendation. If you have never had a trailer I would start with the 26RS to get used to towing something that long. When we first bought the 26 it felt like I was towing a cruise ship







When you get used to towing you will be ready for the bigger trailers. You and your family are going to be hooked so get ready to buy a bigger TV and Trailer somewhere along the line no matter what you buy now. That is just the natural progression of RVing









Good Luck and Welcome to Outbackers








KB


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

kbrazielTx said:


> ..snip...
> 
> Here is my recommendation. If you have never had a trailer I would start with the 26RS to get used to towing something that long. When we first bought the 26 it felt like I was towing a cruise ship
> 
> ...


That is a really good suggestion.


----------



## ali (Aug 6, 2006)

kbrazielTx said:


> We owned a 26RS for two years and loved it. The only reason we upgraded to the 28RSDS was the Dinnette Slide and the additional room that gives you. The Bunkhouse is wonderful and the kids really like having there own room. (and you will like it too) We towed the 26 with a 1/2 Ton Suburban and it did fine here in Texas. If you will be towing in the mountains the Van may not be enough.
> 
> If you have to stay with the Van check all the specs carefully because you want to be comfortable and safe when towing. When we purchased the 28 we still had the 1/2 Ton Burb but it was not stable enough for me. We were within specs but it really did not tow the way I felt comfortable.
> 
> ...


Oh, talk about making the decision even harder! We are now seriously looking for a 2500 burb 6.0 etc but I thought we'd figured out the TT decision!

When we were looking, the 4 bunks was a must and the only other one we looked at was a hybrid - no good for autumn/late winter camping. The hybrid had the side slide, the exra foot of space was a very nice feature - oh boy!

I guess we could consider a bigger TT now, except that the whole thing has gone from 'what we can afford' to 'let's just worry about the cost later'! I did not factor into the equation how addicting this would all be, I only went to look at the 26 last Saturday, having never looked for a TT before - now dh is looking for a new van - wow!!

Thanks for your input and bringing the bigger model to our attention (I think!!).

Ali


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

The 2500 Burb is a great TV for families. If you get the 2500 Burb then your ready for a 28RSDS. Your only issue would be the experience of towing a trailer. The 28RSDS is 4 foot longer and 1500 lbs heavier but does tow very nice with the 2500 Burb. I do have to tell you that towing the 26RS for 18 months got me ready for the 28RSDS. We have had 3 campers in 4 years. Started with a Pop-Up then to a 26RS then to our current 28RSDS. Now Outback has a 5th wheel with quad bunks. See where I am headed. Once your hooked get ready.

However if you feel confident towing a 30' Trailer then get the 28RSDS with the 2500 Burb. We are very happy with this set-up and plan to stay with it until the kids go to college. (5 Years, Good Plan but not likley!!!!!!) It may seem like a lot of money but you cannot put a price on the time you spend with your kids. They grow up fast and will be out on their own before you know it. My DW and I do not really worry about the amount of money we spend on RVing due to the positive impact it has on our family. We cut other corners to be able to afford it.

Whatever you do get an Outback because my DW and I are convinced they are the best trailer for families. Having a 35' trailer that tows at 30' is awesome.

Great Outbacking!!!!
KB


----------

